# Tangle Teezers



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I've been using a Tangle Teezer on Poppy's ears, beard, tail, and legs. It works very well on her soft, puppy coat. I'm not expecting it to be as effective on her adult coat when it grows through, although it may still be useful for her ears, but for now its really good. 

Just saying!!!


----------

